# Final Pats peak race league thurs March 16



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2006)

We made it.  We finished 4th overall on Mondays.  The top 5 teams each night Mon-thurs will race next thursday( 03-16-06 )on Fis. The run will be longer than normal.  Dual GS fomat still.  Afterwards there is a banquet and awards ceremony.
Free skiing and the banquet is open to all teams that raced, but only the top 5 from each night compete in the finals.  One more night boys.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 8, 2006)

A look at the results fromm all the nights currently ranks us as 19th out of 20 teams to make the finals.  Can you say Cinderella?


----------



## roark (Mar 14, 2006)

We're still on for Thursday right?
Did the King of the Hill ever happen?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2006)

King of the hill is the 23rd know.  It was postponed.  I have a trip and event thread up for it.  
.  I checked the web site 2 min ago.  Theye are still open and our race for thurdsay is still posted.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> A look at the results fromm all the nights currently ranks us as 19th out of 20 teams to make the finals.  Can you say Cinderella?


The last team is on monday as well.  That Jeff  Juneau (fastest racer) is on that team with a few snowboarders. Soardix I think.

If we raced on any other night we would be done for the season.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 15, 2006)

Thursday is still on.  Chilemass has a work deal.  He will not be there.  I will be showing up late, but I'll make it,  I have to work late. 
 I have sent Charlie a pm to get an update on his status. 
 If you can't make it let me know.  We won't have enough to quality and I should call Pats and let them put in the next place team.

No matter what we should go for the banquet and the free ski.  Not real sure how it all goes, looks like it could be a late night.  If we race till 8 ish and then have a banquet...


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry guys - I have a night time meeting once a month that I have to attend and it happens to be tomorow night.  There's really no one who can sit in for me and it's important to my business.  

Like I wrote to Bob in a PM, this was a fun race season and Bob did a great job as team captain!  Give it your best tomorrow nite!

OB


----------



## Vortex (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice words Chile.  You will be missed.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be there and have reminded Scott as well.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2006)

I think Tree_skier is in also.  I have not talked to him, but I did hear from Roark.  sounds like we are fine.  See you guys tonight.  No info on Charlie no responses to PM


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 16, 2006)

All set to go


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2006)

We have a quorum.


----------



## roark (Mar 16, 2006)

Is there skiing for us between 4 and 6:30? It sounded like you guys had to wait last time. Not sure when I should head up. I didn't get out last week so I'd like to make some turns before racing...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2006)

You had to walk up, but could get on the lift at 4.30 last week.  Seemed like it never shut down, but only racers could get on.  I'm swamped here today.  Can you buzz them and post back
.Excellent question..


----------



## roark (Mar 16, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You had to walk up, but could get on the lift at 4.30 last week. Seemed like it never shut down, but only racers could get on. I'm swamped here today. Can you buzz them and post back
> .Excellent question..


It will be the same, just the vortex lift. Kind of busy here as well, not sure what time I'll be up.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2006)

Dito..  Heading out when I normally get there..


----------

